

Introducing BigML’s Free Machine Learning Sandbox. - fuad
http://blog.bigml.com/2012/07/04/introducing-bigmls-free-machine-learning-sandbox/

======
NonEUCitizen
"What’s the difference between development mode and production mode? The most
obvious difference is that in development mode, you won’t be charged a single
credit. The flip side is that your datasets are limited to 1 Mb. That
naturally also limits your model training data to 1 Mb."

Good concept, but 1MB is too tiny to risk the time investment necessary to
learn your system.

~~~
aficionado
It's 1MB per resource. You can create as many resources as you want. To try
bigger sizes you also get 400 credits for free. What else can you ask for?

